# What operas have not seen that you want to see live?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I never seen a live Wagner opera. Sad but true. I wanna.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Experiencing a Wagner opera live can change everything.

I'm still to see *Die Feen*, *Das Leibesverbot* & *Rienzi*, just to round off the Wagner operas (although I try to avoid box checking, honestly!)

However the ultimate for me would be Boito's *Nerone*. I'd be booking plane tickets if it comes up anywhere.

I'd quite like to see *The Ghosts of Versailles*. Hope it comes to the UK at some point.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Verdi for sure: Otello or Aida. 

Puccini: Tosca


----------



## cliftwood (Apr 17, 2014)

Mefistofele at the Met
Poliuto
L'amore dei tre re


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully I can see Meistersinger & Tristan soon. Our opera house is making a new Ring cycle, I'm glad I can hear Rheingold this season. still new to operas, don't know operas from Russian composers (Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev, Shostakovich).



Sonata said:


> Verdi for sure: Otello or Aida.
> 
> Puccini: Tosca


I'll see these operas twice just this season. haha.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I've seen most of the major Verdi's multiple times and even some of the minor ones at least once, but for some reason Otello keeps eluding me. I stupidly passed on Ricardo Muti's concert version with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra a few years ago and consciously passed on the Chicago Lyric Opera's recent production, thinking that as wonderful a singer as Johan Botha is, he might not be the one to do Shakespeare justice on the stage. (Was that stupid too?)

Up til last year, I might have put Guillaume Tell on this list, but having experienced it in concert form, well.... let's just say it may be just as well to leave that one to the theater of the mind.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexander said:


> Experiencing a Wagner opera live can change everything.
> 
> I'm still to see *Die Feen*, *Das Leibesverbot* & *Rienzi*, just to round off the Wagner operas (although I try to avoid box checking, honestly!)
> 
> ...


A great list. I'd definitely go way out of my way to see Bioto's Nerone based on his Mefistofole. I saw the reduced version of Ghosts of Versailles once in dress rehearsal, definitely an intriguing work worth seeing.

On the subject of rarities, I recently learned that Rachmaninoff wrote three operas - any of these would be a draw for me as well.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Experiencing a Wagner opera live can change everything.


The first opera I ever saw was _Siegfried_, and I was instantly hooked - on Wagner initially, then opera in general.

As to which I'd like to see live... I experienced - and thoroughly enjoyed - Stockhausen's _Mittwoch_ in 2012, and I'd really like to see another part of the "Licht" cycle, if not the whole shebang. As Stockhausen stagings don't come around that often, my standby choice would be Monteverdi's _Poppea_.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I never seen a live Wagner opera. Sad but true. I wanna.


It is well worth it. Even concert versions of his operas are magnificent. My first Wagner was a concert version (they call them semi staged) of Act 3 of Die Walkure. It got me hooked on opera and classical music in general. The sound of a live orchestra and singers can never be truly captured in a recording. You can feel the sound bouncing around the auditorium.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I've never even BEEN to the opera! Here are the ones I'd love to see live:

Wagner's Die Walkure
Mozart's The Magic Flute
Verdi's Macbeth
Strauss' Salome

My mom only likes "greatest hits" from operas, my dad can't stand the style of singing. Neither would sit through one, so I'll go with friends maybe in the future


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Parsifal in Bayreuth. 

Actually I have never seen it live in any other places (I missed the last performance at La Scala, in 1991-2 or so), but to see it where it was specifically composed for, should really be one of the best experiences of a lifetime.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Die Feen in Bayreuth ;-)


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I would enjoy seeing a live performance of any opera with which I'm not yet familiar. I enjoy exploring the repertoire, and this would be just the motivation I'd need to get acquainted with a particular work.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Boris Godunov but I'd want the Mussorgsky and not a Rimsky-Korsakov or Shostakovich version. And I'd want a traditional version. 

Mefistofele and any setting, Regie or otherwise and I don't mind if it's set on the moon!


----------



## wagner4evr (Jul 10, 2010)

GioCar said:


> Parsifal in Bayreuth.
> 
> Actually I have never seen it live in any other places (I missed the last performance at La Scala, in 1991-2 or so), but to see it where it was specifically composed for, should really be one of the best experiences of a lifetime.


THIS!

I'd kill to see Bluebeard's Castle again, anywhere...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Tell
Tristan
Parsifal
Mefistofele


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Boris Godunov but I'd want the Mussorgsky and not a Rimsky-Korsakov or Shostakovich version. And I'd want a traditional version.
> 
> Mefistofele and any setting, Regie or otherwise and *I don't mind if it's set on the moon!*




How'd you guess?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

A great many, but the ones that stand out most for me are I PURITANI and DON CARLO. I'd love for my state opera company, Virginia Opera, to do one or both of those. The problems are the bel canto vocal demands of the first one and the sheer length of the second one. So I'm hopeful but am not exactly holding my breath! Maybe next season...


----------



## Lt.Belle (Jan 19, 2014)

Have trouble understanding your sentence...
But my wish is to see Armida of Rossini! Checking all european opera house's arround Holland but never see it sadly. It has been performed this summer at the Rossini Festival in Pesaro Italy sung by Carmen Romeu. In 2010 Oxford Jessica Pratt. They did an excellent job singing this with lots of bravour i wish i could see it in person. Hopefully i will get the change in the near present!


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd love to see *Schoenberg*'s _Erwartung_, or *Berg*'s _Wozzeck_, or ... any one of hundreds of operas, really.

I feel so lucky that I've actually managed to see my favorite opera, *Strauss*'s _Capriccio_, in person.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Do performances on DVD or on PBS etc count as actually having seen the opera ? Or Netflix DVDs and streaming ?


----------



## yuckymuffin (Feb 15, 2015)

War and Peace. I love the book, and the Met produces the Opera on a massive scale: 52 soloists, 118 person choir, 227 supernumeraries.


----------

